# Couple Design???



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

gemmuj said:


> Hiya Guys
> 
> just a quick question. I am trying to work out the best method of creating a motor/gearbox couple. I have found this link (via the wiki) but I have been told that if I make this and attach it to my motor and gearbox, because it is solid, it will break the armature on the motor. can anyone confirm or deny this please. Also, give me some alturnative please.
> 
> ...


Hi Muj,

Valid concerns. But I believe the link show a coupler design which is not solid. He retains the spring function between the input and output. I am not sure, but I think this also gives him allowance for some misalignment.

Regards,

major


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

LoveJoy coupler with slight mods in my plan. $24 on ebay.


----------



## gemmuj (Feb 22, 2008)

Hiya Alex,

Can you please post me the link to your ebay item. How hard is it to build and get hold of the materials for this lovejoy coupler??

I need something that is quick and easy to put together, as well as low cost to build. 

thank you

Muj


----------



## EV59RAG (Oct 6, 2008)

I copied Lemon's approach but cannot do exactly the same... I dont have access to a heavy duty drill... so instead I welded mine.... And yes, you will consider it solid. And also im not saying/guaranteeing that this approach will work with regards to your concerns.










This was taken from the original clutch spline of my car and a sprocket bought from this website. Just make sure you double check the inside diameter. And the DIY centering tool I created to make sure that its on center.

Hope this helps.


----------



## peggus (Feb 18, 2008)

As others have mentioned my coupler is not rigid. And it has held up for some 1200 miles so far


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Lovejoy couplers have often failed in EV's and they are not recommended at all.
If you do a solid coupler you better be sure everything is perfectly aligned as you are essentially creating a single shaft with 4 bearings.


----------

